# Lawn mower racing



## Gravley (Feb 26, 2007)

My friend and i are planning on building a racing lawn tracter. so far we know that were going to have to mess with the pullys, steering, and weld the front axle. by changing the pullies is there going to be more strain on the brake/clutch? also should i do anything with the transaxle like replace it with a motorcycle trans and a gocart axle. any ideas would be very helpful. Is the frame going to be strong enough or does that need to be modified too?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

depends what the frame is made of... not cheap flimsy metal that barely holds you and the mower parts? or a cast iron or super old type? and maybe if you want to add some frame life from making it get some metal and weld it on the bottom to support, or if your going to do wheelies reinforce the transmission place in the back and the back parts, or install an wheelie bar. ive seen people do huge wheelies on ride on mower and they bust holes in their tranny or rear axle box. ouch, it hurts...


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

All mods depend on what your doing to the mower as far as if you are really going to race it or just pump it up and ride around the neighborhood.

The frame depends on the brand tractor you get and what class you plan on running. If your going in a class that requires big engines and a lot of torque, you may want to consider looking into the frame.

Usually any modifications to the speed of the tractor beyond stock require better brakes, usually a go cart brake setup is fine.

Your going to need a spring loaded throttle, not the rabbit, turtle lever throttle.

Yes there will be more strain on the clutch and belt.

I do wheelies on my lawnmower, you will want wheelie bars if you plan on doing wheelies.

Tranny, this is the tough one, I've already gone through one tranny, the gears are weak in most trannies, but there are a few desirable lawn mower trannies that do hold up. 

This is a great forum for lawn mower racing. http://www.heymow.com/


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

yup , i had many trannies go out on cheaper mowers.. get a quality one and make sure if your racing you mower check oil. get proper one too. go cart break, get a disc break for you axle. spring loaded throttle and wheelie bars, but if you think oyur mower can take the stress try it.


----------



## icepickjake (Mar 17, 2006)

i rigged mine with a 7 speed shift on the go transaxle and a centrifugal clutch and it is chain driven. i pull wheelies constantly and never have any problems. it is more fun working the throttle to control your wheelies instead of a bar-and adds more chances for a competition with your buddies, anyone can ride wheelies on a bar. i added gussets to my frame for exta strength

good luck building your mower
icepickjake


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

icepickjake said:


> i rigged mine with a 7 speed shift on the go transaxle and a centrifugal clutch and it is chain driven. i pull wheelies constantly and never have any problems. it is more fun working the throttle to control your wheelies instead of a bar-and adds more chances for a competition with your buddies, anyone can ride wheelies on a bar. i added gussets to my frame for exta strength
> 
> good luck building your mower
> icepickjake


I would love to see pictures of this
[email protected]


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

mopar4u said:


> I would love to see pictures of this
> [email protected]



i second that can you send some of your cart too
[email protected]


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

same here: [email protected]
\


must b nice eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## icepickjake (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah- it took about 7 months to build but it is a blast- i'll get some up soon

icepickjake


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*wow.. hP and manufacturer of engine?*

how much hp does ur engine have? and who was it manufactured by


----------



## icepickjake (Mar 17, 2006)

It is a briggs 12.5 horse, ported intake and exhaust, milled cylinder head, and i use octane addative in the fuel, the mower is a 91' mtd


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

nice! especially with a 12.5hp.. ive heard ppl say 10hp is weak.. and you got a 12.5 hp doing things i cant imagine with mowers.. WOW! wonder what would happen if you had a 18hp with those mods =)


----------



## icepickjake (Mar 17, 2006)

i sheared a key off the tranny sproket and broke the cain, a rock or something must have flown up there while i was doing a nuetral drop wheelie on saturday- in the shop workin on it all weekend, i'll post pics- no in action ones, at least until i machine a new sproket!!, perfect opportunity to work on it and make it better as long as i have it in the shop..... disk brakes, chrome exhaust, new tires.....bumper???


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

icepickjake said:


> i sheared a key off the tranny sproket and broke the cain, a rock or something must have flown up there while i was doing a nuetral drop wheelie on saturday- in the shop workin on it all weekend, i'll post pics- no in action ones, at least until i machine a new sproket!!, perfect opportunity to work on it and make it better as long as i have it in the shop..... disk brakes, chrome exhaust, new tires.....bumper???



hmm, i thought about putting a shear key in the tranny pulley, wonder if that would save the tranny internals and yet still allow fun to be had with my mower? My 18hp twin has a lot of torque.


----------

